# Free Homers



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

There's a guy near Whitney, TX that has about a dozen homers that he is trying to give away. They're not banded and of course they are not for the serious racer. They're ok for someone like me who just likes birds, and needs a hobby. I went over there and picked out one for my loft. They are pretty birds and of different colors. He will not ship birds, they are just for locals who want to pick them up. See the ad at this website:
http://dallas.ebayclassifieds.com/classified-ads/?q=pigeons


----------

